# Why won't my taskbar stay put?



## Mouse (Feb 13, 2015)

I've pressed something I shouldn't've and now my taskbar will only reappear if I press the start button. I've googled but nothing works. It's probably really simple...

It's not just been shrunk, and ticking 'lock the taskbar' does nothing. It's driving me mad now! I have Windows 7.

Help!

Taaaaaaaaaaaa!

edit: No worries! Panic over. I fixed it. 

Here's how, in case it happens to anybody else!
Go to Task Manager, click on the Processes tab, end the explorer.exe task. Click File, choose New Task, and type in explorer.exe. Press enter.


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 13, 2015)

Which version of Windows are you using?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 13, 2015)

I fixed it, no worries! It's Windows 7. No idea how I lost it in the first place.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Feb 13, 2015)

Probably accidental "Auto-hide the taskbar", which I have on. Also I have taskbar a bit wider and on right edge instead of bottom as screen height is the most lacking feature.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Feb 16, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> Also I have taskbar a bit wider and on right edge



I used to shuffle mine around the screen to annoy my kids and husband, but eventually I got bored of it and put it back at the bottom where it remains.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Feb 16, 2015)

Kerrybuchanan said:


> shuffle mine around the screen to annoy my kids and husband


Everyone should always have a separate login / account. It's free on Windows, Linux and OS X.
It's only the cut down phone/tablet OS that don't have user accounts.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Feb 16, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> Everyone should always have a separate login / account



They did, but they still used mine, the pests. One of my girls is incredible at cracking my passwords. Nowadays I ban them all from my laptop.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Feb 16, 2015)

Passwords like aH6%kvq2p
You aren't using real passwords


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Feb 16, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> You aren't using real passwords



No, because I have serious clinical memory issues with a medical condition I have and I need to actually be able to access my stuff! I do use passwords with a combination of upper and lower case and numbers/symbols though, based around words no one outside my immediate family would have a hope of guessing.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Feb 16, 2015)

I use a little address book. I don't let browser remember for Money related websites. I don't keep it in Laptop bag!
I put the nickname, email, real name, password and website. (Yes I make up new email addresses as I have almost unlimited on my 11 domains. I make up new real names too!). 
I only use my real "real name" on sites (mine or others) that might help getting a job. I did once get a €67,000 p.a. job because of stuff I posted on the Internet.


----------



## Glen (Mar 3, 2015)

Reminded me of my favourite Dilbert cartoon.

The pointy-haired manager has downloaded too many add-ons to his browser, each adding a toolbar, until he has no viewing space left.

Given he can no longer browse, the final punchline has him asking Dilbert to print him a hard-copy of the internet.


----------

